# DTUK CRDT+ tuning box for Mk2 TT Tdi



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

For sale DTUK CRDT+ tuning box for Audi TT Mk2 8J 2.0tdi 170bhp
Comes boxed with instructions.
Removed from my 2012 tdi before sale
£90 posted. Thanks


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

